# Bearded Dragons



## SkyeSpider (Aug 14, 2002)

Does anyone else on these boards keep or breed bearded dragons? If so, I'd love to share some wonderful stories about mine and hear about everyone else's. These beautiful lizards are the best pets 

(the picture is of my male, Jin)

-Bryan


----------



## krucz36 (Aug 15, 2002)

we have a fine male beardie here named skitter. he's big and fat and lives in an outdoor run during the summer (we live in Southern California, it stays pretty warm). he's getting to the age where he needs some loving too...i don't know, it's kind of creepy being a lizard pimp. any tips on breeding the bugger?
g


----------



## johns (Aug 15, 2002)

No to both your ?'s,  but my local pet store carries 'em, and I'm considering getting one. How much fora young'un would you cypherate they are, B?



John


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by krucz36 _
> *we have a fine male beardie here named skitter. he's big and fat and lives in an outdoor run during the summer (we live in Southern California, it stays pretty warm). he's getting to the age where he needs some loving too...i don't know, it's kind of creepy being a lizard pimp. any tips on breeding the bugger?
> g *


Breeding these guys is VERY easy! Just throw a female in there (same size or bigger, as dragon mating is violent!) and it's time to boogie down   Honestly, it's really that easy. Taking care of the eggs is a bit different, though. There's lots of great sites out there on care of eggs.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johns _
> *No to both your ?'s,  but my local pet store carries 'em, and I'm considering getting one. How much fora young'un would you cypherate they are, B?
> *


It really depends on the colorations. Babies can be anywhere from $30 (for mutts) to $900 (for new color morphs). To give you a ball park, both of mine are pure breds on one color line. My male was 4" when I got him. He's pastel (the only markings on him are faint grey, the rest of him is white or muted cream). I paid $90 for him. My female was about 7" when I got her, and she's a sun-fire (white with BRIGHT red stripes and markings). She was $120.

It's all in how much you want to spend, though. All in all, even the mutts make wonderful pets. These cuties are as smart as dogs, so be sure to train them well!! 

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 15, 2002)

Thought I'd post a picture of my female, as well. Her name is Mao   Her colors are a bit muted at the moment, as she's nearing shedding time again. You can still see the red stripes on her upper arms and down the sides of her face.

-Bryan


----------



## Devildoll (Aug 15, 2002)

Eternal, just got my baby bearded this last weekend.....   $15... ha... reptile show.
He's(don't actually know sex yet) awsome... 
I can tell he's full of personality already!
i have a couple questions on feeding though....
I got him sunday...  he didn't start eating till wednesday.  He eats a couple crickets a day, but i can't get him to start eating greens at all.... 
What are your suggestions?
and do you recomend the food pellets as another food source?
He took a meal worm too

I also got a 1.1 pair of Tangerine hypo leaopard geckos....
They're pretty cool too!


----------



## krucz36 (Aug 15, 2002)

devildoll: i've got three juvie leopards too...just a standard high yellow color, but i love 'em. they're the coolest little lizards!
as far as skitter goes, i'm definitely on the lookout for a mate. i'm thinking i'll just take the plunge and get a female for him...the worst that  can happen is that i get a new pet. 
well, i guess i better restart the "other pets" thread we had on the last boards.


----------



## johns (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheEternal _
> *Does anyone else on these boards keep or breed bearded dragons? If so, I'd love to share some wonderful stories about mine and hear about everyone else's. These beautiful lizards are the best pets
> 
> (the picture is of my male, Jin)
> ...


Great pics,  Bryan !
You mentioned in an earlier post you could teach B. d's tricks? What have you taught yours to do?

John


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devildoll _
> *Eternal, just got my baby bearded this last weekend.....   $15... ha... reptile show.
> He's(don't actually know sex yet) awsome...
> I can tell he's full of personality already!
> ...


Good deal on the dragon!! What color morph is it, or do you know?

As far as eating, make sure it's getting the right sized food. If the crickets are too big, it can easily cause an impaction (which is almost always fatal). 1/4 the size of their head is a good rule of thumb (which is why my male can eat mice ).  With the not eatting greens, there are a few tricks: give them the greens before you give them crickets. If that doesn't work, give them only greens for a week. I've had to do that a few times with my male and it always works   My female will eat the dry food, but the male won't touch it. They definately have their own tastes 

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Bearded Dragons*



> _Originally posted by johns _
> *
> Great pics,  Bryan !
> You mentioned in an earlier post you could teach B. d's tricks? What have you taught yours to do?*


My male knows the words: food, dinner, Jin (his name), be good, cartoons, and good night. Jin also has been leash trained, knows STAY, come, stop, go get *** (which has to be a person he knows). He also loves to ride in cars and meet new people  He also knows where and when it's appropriate to go potty.

My female is still learning things. She knows Mao (her name), food, bed time, Jin, hi (which makes her wave). She's still iffy about riding in cars, but LOVES new people. I need to get around to leash training her.

-Bryan


----------



## Devildoll (Aug 16, 2002)

thanx eternal... i knew about the food size thing.... he's been taking crickets no problem.  what i've been doing now though is damaging the crickets hind legs to slow them down.  seems to help him.  

i think i'll start him on greens only. for the next few days.

one other question, if he's trying to run up the glass, does that mean he wants out for play time   hehe


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devildoll _
> *thanx eternal... i knew about the food size thing.... he's been taking crickets no problem.  what i've been doing now though is damaging the crickets hind legs to slow them down.  seems to help him.  *


Actually, it's not helping him catch them that you need to worry about. It's him swallowing something too big to digest. If it can't be passed, it's not good. That's what the major problem with keeping them on walnut-shell bedding or playground sand is. They swallow it with their food and choke to death.



> _Originally posted by Devildoll _
> *one other question, if he's trying to run up the glass, does that mean he wants out for play time   hehe *


Actually, yes it does. Beardies are VERY social animals in the wild, and absolutely LOVE attention. It's a shocking concept with a reptile, but very true. Mine go nuts without attention or, at the very least, Cartoon Network left on to watch. Something about the colors and odd noises, I guess


----------



## krucz36 (Aug 16, 2002)

one thing that shocked me about our big fat adult male was that he jumps! we were sitting watching TV with skitter and he took a giant leap onto an ottoman! quite an athletic move for an otherwise staggeringly lazy animal.


----------



## atavuss (Aug 16, 2002)

I have a large adult male that lives in a 60 gallon reptile style terrarium.  he had a girlfriend but he would bully her so she had to go in a enclosure of her own.  he loves to splash in his water dish when it is refilled weekly.  
Ed


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by atavuss _
> *I have a large adult male that lives in a 60 gallon reptile style terrarium.  he had a girlfriend but he would bully her so she had to go in a enclosure of her own.  he loves to splash in his water dish when it is refilled weekly.
> Ed *


Actually, the bullying may have been attempts at mating. As I think I said above: It's *very* violent! This is why it's _best_ to put a male with 4-5 females.

On a similar note, I may buy another female or two at the reptile show tomorrow 

-Bryan


----------



## Highlander (Aug 3, 2004)

I dearlt loved my Bearded dragon Zoron  When I was younger he was my best friend.But sadly he is no longer with us


----------



## Bearskin10 (Aug 3, 2004)

Awsome pets B. dragons I have 4, a good size male about 15"-16" and then 3 smaller unsexed ones from about 7"-10". here is a couple pics of my male Zion, he has very nice orange-red markings that did not show up in the pics     Greg


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Aug 3, 2004)

Highlander said:
			
		

> I dearlt loved my Bearded dragon Zoron  When I was younger he was my best friend.But sadly he is no longer with us


And you had to drag up a 2 year old thread...why?!?


----------



## Highlander (Aug 3, 2004)

Big Dragonfly said:
			
		

> And you had to drag up a 2 year old thread...why?!?


Well atleast some more cool pics came of it.


----------



## mouse (Aug 4, 2004)

i just bought 3 bearded dragons this month...they are about 3 months old babies. the petstore here has them for about 70 - 100$. i found some online for more and a few for less. the ones i bought kinda got beat up by their siblings ( tail nips, missing toes), but i didn't  care. i got a 100 gallon tank for when they are a bit bigger. right now they are in a smaller tank. i got told they are the regular kind - even if one looks like it has an orange head and neck.
they like to go swimming in their waterdish, too.
dianne


----------



## Catherine (Aug 4, 2004)

I have an adult female beardie called Eddie. She's about two and got very yellow colouring. She likes sitting in her sand pit in the garden when the weather is nice.


----------



## Highlander (Aug 4, 2004)

Here in New Mexico you can usually get them for under $40.00


----------



## ithuriel (Aug 4, 2004)

i got a beardie about two weeks ago now.call him munchkins :8o  but he seems happy enough. loves hoppers the odd fly that gets in his tank and one spider that got in there   caught him a few times eating his greens this week  
he loves to come out and play though he has a habit of climbing behind the tv onto the dvd player or satellite box and crashing there for has long as possible. by the way the tank he is in is 4ft by 2ft by 2ft.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 17, 2005)

*Beardie sexing*

Does anybody know anything about how to tell if they're male or female?


----------



## Bearskin10 (Jan 17, 2005)

Madeline said:
			
		

> Does anybody know anything about how to tell if they're male or female?


This site may help you there. Greg

http://www.repticzone.com/articles/sexingbeardeddragons.html


----------



## Madeline (Jan 17, 2005)

*Thank You*



			
				Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> This site may help you there. Greg
> 
> http://www.repticzone.com/articles/sexingbeardeddragons.html


Thank You. I have 2 Beardies and 1 of them has 2 bumps and 1 has none.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Jan 17, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics, he is bigger than her but you can still see how big and bull headed his compared to her also a shot of there tails so you can see how broad his tail is compared to hers, the site I posted already had shots of there underside so I thought I would add these for you. Greg


----------



## Madeline (Jan 17, 2005)

*Thanks Again*

Thanks Again. Your female looks exactly like my female(she's 8 months old) and your male is the same size as my male but the color is more like the females color(my male's a year and a half).At what age do they mature?


----------



## xanadu1015 (Jan 25, 2005)

Can you travel with a beardie like you would...say...a ferret? Is there a way to do so and still keep them warm?




Laura


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello!, Me & my husband own a 5 month old male Beardie called "Spike" He's great! and is very cheeky!. I am also having problems feeding greens to my spike. I read the previous post and I might try it out tomorrow! He loves mealworms & crickets and believe it or not he's also toilet trained! lol. I would post a picture but I'm not sure how to on this forum?


----------

